
APIs and Microservices in IoT: a small case study - altsang
https://www.lunchbadger.com/iot-apis-and-microservices/
======
skar5151
Great use case ! The first tier compute would however need to move to the edge
to ensure realtime actions. Longer term down analytics still stay on the
cloud. I would really like to see containers move to the edge for localized
apis which Synch offline with APIs on the cloud.

------
glougheed
Interesting case study.

